# Boys Scouts - Bob Sikes action??



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Taking a group of scouts to Bob Sikes bridge next Tuesday evening from about 6-7:30. Looking for any info on what has been biting there lately so i will know how to rig them up. I assume there could be some reds around. Any spanish? White trout? Most of these guys are fishing newbies.

PM me if you do not want to post it.
Thanks,
Fisherdad1


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I checked the tides for next Tuesday and it will be out going. Not the best setup for spanish on Sikes. If some of the fellas fish from the little octagon pier on the GB side you'll have a chance at some spanish. Fish live shrimp a few feet under a cork with a #1 long shank hook. Expect to have some cut offs. Just cast the rig out with the out going current and wait for a bite.

I'm sure there's some white trout and other assorted species to be had. I'd fish live shrimp and cut bait on 1/0 circle hooks with 1oz of weight on the bottom. White trout, redfish, whiting, etc are all possible.

Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I appreciate the advice. I had seen the tide. I was not thrilled that it was outgoing, but at least there was movement, so it could be worse. I have caught nice spanish, flounder, reds and sheephead there in the past, but I used to fish it mainly in the fall and haven't fished it in several years.


----------

